# Looking to upgrade, Traeger Junior??



## fhunter12 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

Pretty new to smoking and this website. Have gotten a lot of useful information here. Started out about a year ago and bought a Brinkmann ECB. I really like cooking and especially smoking, but hate battling with keeping the temp steady. Have made some mods, and it def is a lot better. Now that i know i will def get the use out of a good smoker, i'm lookin to upgrade and spend some more money on a good one. 

I Looked at the Traeger Junior in the store by me the other day, and it looks great. I really like the idea of being able to set something and let it smoke while i'm at work and not have to watch over it. Just wondering what everyone thinks about the traegers, i have only heard good things about them. The one concern i have with the junior is that it is a little small, but it's about half the price of the next size up lil tex. Also i live in NY so a lot of the smoking will be done in cold temps. does anyone know how long this model will run without having to refill the pellets?

Thanks for all your help, appreciate any info i can get.


----------



## dveldh (Nov 11, 2009)

I just bought the Junior a couple weeks ago thanks to a bit of bonus from the boss...started with a rack of spares and some chicken thighs to experiment (used the mesquite pellets since that was all that was available at the store). The pellet box is a bit small, but seems like it'll hold about two-three hours of pellets. I was running @ 300 using the digital control. 

The cooking chamber holds a 13 x 17 roasting pan, which is what I use for briskets and such because it catches the juices. Looks like the rack will hold 2-3 chickens or two racks of ribs (maybe more if if I take the time to do some measuring). 

Temps here were in the 40s at the time, occasional rain, and the Traeger held temp within 10-15 degrees of the setting on the digital control. The onboard thermometer, an oven thermometer and the digital control thermometer were all within 10 degrees as well. Overall, I think it's going to prove itself well in the Minnesota winters. To give a shoutout, I first saw a Traeger working at a class KickAss BBQ taught at his place in the Twin Cities, and the thing just impresses the hell out of me. I'll still keep the CGSP, even though a couple people were looking to buy it off me after the Traeger showed up.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

Why mess around??? If you can afford it get the Lil Tex model with the digital control. That's what I have and it's a good size to have, not to big and not to small. You may find that once you have the meat on the Jr. there isn't much room for ABT's and Corn or whatever else you decide to do...A little bigger is usually better.....Hope this helps ya...


----------



## potatoc (Nov 13, 2009)

I love my lil Tex..  Almost two years strong now..  Have done it all from jerky, beer can chicken, turkey, pulled pork and brisket..  The Traeger lets the busy weekend guy get his chores done and still smoke the best food he has ever smoked.  I have gotten rid of every other smoker I have ever owned, my Lil Tex is the best smoker I have ever come across for the backyard.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 13, 2009)

I like my Traeger.  Cooked on a smaller before this one 075 (I think) and always like it as well...was my dad....lives across the road from me so I got to use it quite a bit before taking the plunge on the bigger one.


----------



## fhunter12 (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks guys, think i'll save up and wait till spring and go for the lil tex


----------



## greendrake (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the Junior, lil Tex and the Texas.  I demo the Lil Tex for dealers but the Texas is the cats meow, I absolutely love this thing.  I have been through and through these grills inside and out and have seen some great results by using the low and slow method.  thanksgiving was incredible, a buddy borrowed my Lil Tex and tossed 100 ABTs on it, everyone in his family is now wanting a Traeger.  

Save up, the Junior is nice for hot temps but you will want a bigger grill.  I opted for the Texas because I made the "bought the smaller one" mistake on my Cookshack/


----------

